# CEBU CITY | Solinea | 37 fl | 36 fl | 35 fl | 32 fl | 29 fl | U/C



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ayala high-end property unit eyes 6 more projects

08/18/2011 [ tribune.net.ph ]

Reflecting the firm's bullish take on the real estate market, Ayala Land Inc. unit catering to middle to upper-class income market Alveo Land Corp. is targeting the launch of six more projects in major growth areas until the end of the year.

Alveo Land project development head Jennylle Tupaz said they are soon launching projects in five more locations — Makati, Tagaytay, Cebu, Davao and two in Bonifacio Global City.

Part of Alveo Land's aggressive launches is the recent unveiling of the P1-billion second tower of its residential condominium project in the northern side of the Makati Business District, the Lerato.

Tupaz said the 24-story tower will bring in a total sales value of P1.4 billion to the company. Lerato's second tower offers a total of 360 units — 240 studio units, 72 one-bedroom units and 48 two-bedroom units with selling price of P4.7 million or P115,000 per square meter. The studio units are 30 sqm in floor area, the one-bedroom with 48 to 50 sqm and the two-bedroom with 78 to 85 sqm.

Tupaz said the first tower, which was launched in 2010, is already 91-percent sold and target turnover is third quarter of 2015. Meanwhile, she said that the second tower is already 33 percent sold and turnover is third quarter of next year.

Meanwhile, Alveo Land innovations and design head Gilbert Berba said the Lerato project is one mark in Makati of the Ayala group to fulfil its undertaking of redeveloping the country's premier business district. "We're here to stay," he said.

"From the beginning, The Lerato was envisioned and designed to converge residential and commercial elements, reflecting and complementing the creative and dynamic feel of the MCBD North. As part of its masterplan, the ground floor of the development will be designed to house a diverse mix of retail and dining options that adds to the equity of this blooming cosmopolis," Berba said.

The Ayala group is aggressively redeveloping the city of Makati, dividing the city into hubs — the Cosmopolitan District which is the area of the Glorietta malls and Greenbelt shopping and dining centers, the Urban Oasis which is Ayala Triangle, the Cultural and Creative Hub which is the Northern part of Makati, the Tech and Transit District which is the Southside of Makati and the Entertainment Hub.




mAiNsTrEaMhunter said:


> Solinea T1 Groundbreaking, 17th February 2012!





christie said:


>




Tower 1 - 29F
Tower 2 - 32F
Tower 3 - 35F
Tower 4 - 36F
Tower 5 - 37F

^^^^


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Small Version


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

diehardbisdak said:


> Solinea - AVP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

Henz said:


> SOLINEA TOWER 2


...


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice !!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jarenz said:


> ​


tower 1 , 29 storey u\c :banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

christie said:


>


 boom


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

hoopster21 said:


>


latest.


----------



## Germain_7 (Apr 12, 2006)

Bakit kaya hindi pa pinagpareho ung design ng Tower 1 and 2?


----------



## arthur2012 arthur20 (Aug 30, 2012)

It is a competitive administration and renowned scenic spots.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

rustyboi said:


> as of Oct. 15, 2012
> by rustyboi


latest


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

BCFeet said:


> Source


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

June 2014



gregggy_ph said:


>


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Updates from the local thread. First two towers are now completed while the remaining three towers are under construction as well (one of which is T/O already). 



sugbuanon said:


> Postimage.org — free image hosting / image upload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update from the local thread. *2/15/2021*












jimPUNKZ said:


> 📸 lemuel_montejo/ig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

brodix said:


> ..














heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jimPUNKZ said:


> 📸 cinestills.king/ig














heartless09 said:


> ..


----------

